# [RISOLTO] Scrivere su partizioni NTFS da Linux

## pava_rulez

Come da oggetto, esiste un qualche tool per Reiserfs che mi permetta di scrivere su una partizione Win? Ho trovato per esempio questo topic, ma mi piacerebbe conoscere l'opinione di qualcuno che abbia utilizzato uno di tali software...

----------

## u238

Io personalmente ho provato rfsd (http://rfsd.sourceforge.net/), e ho provato ad accedere alle mie 2 partizioni reiserfs. Una partizione la legge bene, l'altra fa crashare windows con la bella vecchia schermata blu   :Laughing: 

...Il driver non è ancora finito, e non ho capito bene ma credo che il progetto sia morto.. di fatti dicono "a final release scheduled for August 9th, 2005" ...ed è già passato 1 anno  :Neutral: 

Sarebbe stato comodissimo come driver!!!  :Neutral: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *u238 wrote:*   

> Io personalmente ho provato rfsd (http://rfsd.sourceforge.net/), e ho provato ad accedere alle mie 2 partizioni reiserfs. Una partizione la legge bene, l'altra fa crashare windows con la bella vecchia schermata blu  
> 
> ...Il driver non è ancora finito, e non ho capito bene ma credo che il progetto sia morto.. di fatti dicono "a final release scheduled for August 9th, 2005" ...ed è già passato 1 anno 
> 
> Sarebbe stato comodissimo come driver!!! 

 

Grazie per la risposta! Solo che intendevo il contrario, accedere da Reiserfs ad una partizione NTFS di Windows...  :Wink: 

----------

## u238

Sai che ho riletto 5 volte la tua frase ma non sono riuscito a capire?    :Rolling Eyes: 

Son scemo   :Laughing: 

Apparte gli scherzi.. Cosa vuol dire accedere "da reiserfs ad NTFS" ..convertire? ..accedere ad NTFS da linux (nn credo troppo facile)?

Sta cosa mi fa diventare matto spiegami meglio dai  :Razz: 

----------

## pava_rulez

Scusa se sono stato poco chiaro; intendo avere a disposizione una specie di esplora risorse che mi permette (usando Gentoo) di copiare un file e di incollarlo attraverso tale esplora risorse in una partizione NTFS del mio computer.

Una specie di Samba al contrario se lo si vuole vedere così   :Very Happy: 

----------

## u238

quindi il supporto write su partizioni NTFS sotto linux?

La partizione NTFS sta sul PC locale o remoto? Se è in remoto usa tranquillamente il protocollo smb:// di konqueror, se è in locale.. non è samba al contrario  :Razz: 

Il supporto write su partizioni con filesystem NTFS sotto il nostro amato sistema operativo è assai scarso, è per questo che di solito ci si prepara una partizione fat32.. comunque lo trovi nel kernel:

 *kernel-doc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NTFS write support (NTFS_RW)
> 
> This enables the partial, but safe, write support in the NTFS driver.
> ...

 

----------

## Onip

per queste cose si usa capitive

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ eix captive

* sys-fs/captive

     Available versions:  ~1.1.7-r1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/

     Description:         Captive uses binary Windows drivers for full NTFS r/w access.

Found 1 matches

```

Non ti so dire, però, come funzioni perchè non l'ho mai provato, anche se ho letto che va piuttosto bene

Byez

----------

## pava_rulez

La partizione è in locale. Il problema è che mi si è corrotta l'installazione di windows XP che ho in dual boot sul mio Pc domestico (mancanza di un file che al momento non ricordo). Non essendo provvisto di un floppy di recupero (e qui mi fermo se no vado sempre più OT nell'OT) provavo a vedere se era possibile recuperare tale file in altri modi e ricopiarlo sulla partizione Win (che non si avvia più) via Linux.

Direi che posso scartare questa opzione...  :Confused: 

----------

## Onip

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> Direi che posso scartare questa opzione... 

 

Hai letto il mio post appena sopra il tuo?

----------

## u238

 *Onip wrote:*   

> per queste cose si usa capitive
> 
> 

 

Bella lì, non si finisce mai di imparare  :Smile:  ..lo provo anche io  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

 *u238 wrote:*   

> Bella lì, non si finisce mai di imparare  ..lo provo anche io 

 

Fammi sapere se va bene oppure no

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *u238 wrote:*   Bella lì, non si finisce mai di imparare  ..lo provo anche io  
> 
> Fammi sapere se va bene oppure no

 

OK, grazie per la dritta!   :Wink: 

----------

## u238

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *u238 wrote:*   Bella lì, non si finisce mai di imparare  ..lo provo anche io  
> 
> Fammi sapere se va bene oppure no

 

Ora mi viene il dubbio.. sicuri che vada anche su amd64? ..nn so.. dato che i driver di windows sono a 32bit.. forse bisognerebbe grabbare il file ntfs.sys e il relativo ntoskrnl.exe di una installazione di winxp x64 edition...

secondo te i driver a 32bit potrebbero andare su x86_64? non vorrei fare casini...

----------

## Onip

prova a cercare sul forum dedicato ad AMD64   :Rolling Eyes: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262759-highlight-captive.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-337344-highlight-captive.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-189725-highlight-captive.html

EDIT: nel primo link dicono che la versione statica funziona. c'è pure l'ebuild per l'overlay

Byez

----------

## Luca89

comunque si tratta semplicemente di scrittura su partizioni ntfs da linux, reiserfs non c'entra assolutamente nulla.

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> comunque si tratta semplicemente di scrittura su partizioni ntfs da linux, reiserfs non c'entra assolutamente nulla.

 

Hai ragione! Mi sono rincoglionito, provvedo subito a modificare il titolo del topic...

----------

## u238

 *pava_rulez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai ragione! Mi sono rincoglionito, provvedo subito a modificare il titolo del topic...

 

Mai farsi i complimenti...   :Laughing: 

Apparte gli scherzi, grazie ai link postati da Onip sono riuscito ad installare captive al volo (mi scuso per non aver cercato..cmq non era 1 richiesta di aiuto anche perchè non ne avevo realmente bisogno, ma solo 1 argomento di conversazione..)!

Al momento ho solo montato la partizione NTFS e ci ho copiato dentro 1 file ascii (da root), poi ho riavviato e ho provato se windows andava ancora ... e va ancora!  :Very Happy:  ..il file c'è e funziona tutto a dovere (così sembra.. anche se explorer mi ha dato un "out of memory" da appena avviato, ma spero non sia niente di grave.. cmq funzionava tutto)!

grande cosa! ..poi quello script "captive-install-acquire" fa veramente tutto da solo, pure le entry nel fstab! + comodo di così!  :Wink: 

----------

## pava_rulez

Volevo ringraziarvi per l'aiuto. Usando Captive sono riuscito a montare la mia partizione NTFS e sostituire dei file corrotti, riuscendo così a recuperare un'installazione di Windows ormai ritenuta persa. E' vero che la velocità di scrittura si è attestata solo sui 400 KB/S e che varie volte mi il processore è schizzato per 2 o 3 minuti al 100 % di Cpu, ma per il momento io sono contento così...   :Cool: 

----------

## btbbass

Ho provato un pochettino Captive, e , a parte la velocità di scrittura bassa, ho notato che è davvero ESOSO in quanto a ram consumata.. Premetto che devo ancora fare dei test approfonditi, ma quando carico il modulo fuse nel kernel, la ram utilizzata mi schizza al 100%, e inizia a swappare un 100 MB... mi sembra assurdo..  :Twisted Evil: 

Cmq un scrittura va..

Controllo melgio e vi dico!!

----------

